# Archetype Test - Are You A Caregiver?



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I was surprised at how many women got Caregiver as one of their results for this test. Maybe I shouldn't have been... Few men seemed to get that result though. 

*Please vote according to whether Caregiver was one of your results & the gender you tested under.
*
If you haven't taken the test go here: https://www.archetypeme.com/user/quiz
You can post your results in this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/134591-your-archetype-test.html


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

When I last took the test, I was 33% Caregiver, 32% Intellectual, and 15% Advocate. I'm not surprised that more women got Caregiver than men. Women are encouraged to be caregivers, whereas men are typically not.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Nope, I got 51% creative. Next was intellectual at 15%.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

4

MEET YOUR ARCHETYPE
[HR][/HR]41% Caregiver
A Caregiver is someone who lives to give and needs to be useful.



25% Intellectual
If you’re an Intellectual, you’re always seeking knowledge and wisdom.



14% Advocate
Advocates are passionate about causes, strongly principled and feel things deeply.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I got 28% caregiver. 

I am nurturing and caring toward others, but... I can't say I naturally "live to give" or "need to be useful." Like... I would still feel like 'me' if I lived in a situation where no one needed my help. (on the otherhand I wouldn't feel like 'me' if I couldn't be creative or think/understand 'deep'/complex things) I do naturally respond to the needs of others with compassion and offering assistance, and caring for someone else is a motivation that makes things I don't enjoy still worth doing. I tend to like being cared _for_ more than giving the care, even though I feel a natural inclination to do so when I see someone's need. I guess you could say I don't seek out instances to provide care, but willingly do it when they come up. So in some senses, yes I am, but in other senses not particularly.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Whoops wrong thread. anyway no caregiver.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

43% Caregiver
A Caregiver is someone who lives to give and needs to be useful.



20% Creative
The Creative woman lives to express herself and is happiest when she’s making something, whether it’s a dress, video, novel, song, dessert or website.



17% Advocate
Advocates are passionate about causes, strongly principled and feel things deeply.

I dunno if I agree 100% with the caregiver description. I don't "live to give". I'd be fine if no one needed my help. I just care a lot about others...  Sometimes I have a tendency of caring too much.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

31% Creative
The Creative woman lives to express herself and is happiest when she’s making something, whether it’s a dress, video, novel, song, dessert or website.



29% Intellectual
If you’re an Intellectual, you’re always seeking knowledge and wisdom.



20% Spiritual
If you’re Spiritual, you are drawn to questions of faith and are concerned with consciousness.



I know exactly which answers they were using to pinpoint the Caregiver option, and if I had been able to pick 4 items instead of 3, I'm sure it would have been my fourth-ranked category.




Aelthwyn said:


> I got 28% caregiver.





Aelthwyn said:


> I am nurturing and caring toward others, but... I can't say I naturally "live to give" or "need to be useful." Like... I would still feel like 'me' if I lived in a situation where no one needed my help. (on the otherhand I wouldn't feel like 'me' if I couldn't be creative or think/understand 'deep'/complex things) I do naturally respond to the needs of others with compassion and offering assistance, and caring for someone else is a motivation that makes things I don't enjoy still worth doing. I tend to like being cared _for_ more than giving the care, even though I feel a natural inclination to do so when I see someone's need. I guess you could say I don't seek out instances to provide care, but willingly do it when they come up. So in some senses, yes I am, but in other senses not particularly.




My caregiver score did not make my top 3, but what you describe here is how I feel about things for myself as well. I actually am not happy being in a role of just caregiver or a prioritized role as such, I need outlets for my creative and analytical expression to actually be happy; but at the same time, I naturally want to help people and especially those I love (like my kids) and will step in to do so. I will do the maintenance style help if necessary, but I tend to help them more by supporting them with my ideas and empathy and inspiration and giving advice if they would like that (like a counseling role), that is more my natural bent. 

Western culture (among others) definitely does instill a more caregiving expectation/approach for females over males.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

I got...

36% Intellectual
If you’re an Intellectual, you’re always seeking knowledge and wisdom.



25% Athlete
Winning drives you when you’re an Athlete. But so do restlessness and a hunger for excitement.



19% Advocate

Advocates are passionate about causes, strongly principled and feel things deeply.
20% Others

I sound so manly lol. This is strange because I still consider myself to be very caring and nurturing towards others.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

56% Intellectual
13% Visionary
*11% Caregiver* --- _AS AN INTJ, __I WAS NOT EXPECTING THIS_
20% Misc.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

36% Intellectual
Some people live to eat. Intellectuals live to think.


25% Visionary
When a Visionary gets an idea in his head, he takes it and runs with it.



19% Creative
When you have an artistic soul, you love taking photos of quirky things, making up songs on the spot and jamming with friends in a garage band.

... and, I retook the test as a women, the numbers were 45% intellectual, 20% visionary, something else creative. Also, the questions were worded differently as were the descriptions. Yes, I do have the ability of nurturing, caring for others and will do it when the need arises, but it's something that drives me. That said, I knew that I never wanted kids when I was 13, and 20 years later. I thought about it once last year and nope, which is funny because I find other peoples' children remarkable likeable at times. And, hell no to being a therapist or a medic. I'm curious how to how the scores would change if the women were to retake the test as men.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

SputnikExperiment said:


> 36% Intellectual
> Some people live to eat. Intellectuals live to think.
> 
> 
> ...


Very curious. Not only that, but look at the blurbs underneath each of the types. The descriptions are different for the men and women too.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... and, there's our perception of the word caregiver. I voted no under the impression that care giving is synonymous with nurturing children, taking care of sick and elderly. I will be happy to help out someone who means the whole world to me in a time of need, but, it's something that's not instinct to me. I do not crave it. If care giving equates hospitality. I'm all for entertaining friends, having a good time with others, showing affection and care for a girlfriend, and, I do enjoy receiving hospitality and getting my extroverted feeling freak on. I don't enjoy being nurtured though.

yay, semantics, but words are something quite fond to me.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

34% Creative
The Creative woman lives to express herself and is happiest when she’s making something, whether it’s a dress, video, novel, song, dessert or website.



29% Caregiver
A Caregiver is someone who lives to give and needs to be useful.



17% Rebel
Rebels are fearless, anything but ordinary, and often incredibly sexual.

I'm not especially a very caring person though, so... but yeah, apparently I got it.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

45% intellectual
20% advocate
15% rebel


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

51% Intellectual
18% Visionary
11% Athlete


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

35% Caregiver
A Caregiver is someone who lives to give and needs to be useful.



32% Intellectual
If you’re an Intellectual, you’re always seeking knowledge and wisdom.



13% Visionary
Visionary women see important things before others do and make new rules that change the world.


​


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> 31% Creative
> The Creative woman lives to express herself and is happiest when she’s making something, whether it’s a dress, video, novel, song, dessert or website.
> 
> 29% Intellectual
> ...


 I got similar scores to you for my top 3 & relate to what @Aelthwyn says too, but my 4th score would've been "fashionista". A lot of what is my caring, nurturing side would fall under "spiritual" more than caregiver. I'll give a kind of insight & empathy that is like a spiritual & emotional guidance & support more than practical acts of caring.

Anyway, I made the poll just to see if my perceptions were accurate. So far, the women are more even than anticipated, but predictably, few men scored caregiver.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

34% Intellectual
If you’re an Intellectual, you’re always seeking knowledge and wisdom.



25% Caregiver
A Caregiver is someone who lives to give and needs to be useful.



21% Spiritual
If you’re Spiritual, you are drawn to questions of faith and are concerned with consciousness.

I've taken this test before and I think I got different results.


----------

